# I'm gonna try for a WC



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

My Cali was trained for the field, but she's been doing obedience with me for about two years. She's pretty good at "My game" and we'll continue to aim for the OTCH.

We have a WC test coming up that I want to enter, so I've got about six weeks to learn Cali's game. Got some great people to show me the ropes...just a little concerned that she's forgotten the importance of coming straight back. I'm thinking she's basically gotten lazy with her field skills because chasing bumpers has been a game. Hoping to work with some real birds to see what she really has inside her little brain!

She squeels until she's released, flies to the mark, starts back then decides to tour the field, or splashes along the bank after a water retrieve! When someone first showed me what to do, Cali did the switching thing. On our few sessions that followed, she hasn't done that, so I think her heritage/memory is coming back.

I love to watch her run in the field and work. I hope I can learn her game in this short time to pass her test!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

One way to get her to come directly back to you in training is to swing another bumper when she is coming back. Throw it behind you so she has to come past you to get it if just swinging it does not work.
You will also need to work on the noise waiting to go for the retrieve.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Working on the squeel...now THAT will be interesting 
Appreciate the input. A whole new world for me!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck, and have FUN! Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Put the long line on her, which seems to help. Had the opportunity to make a good impression today. Ended with a very successful double, then called it a day. Have a pheasant feather bumber on order to up the ante!


----------

